# check out accu-weather



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey everyone u must check out accu-weather.com they hav some great ideas for the winter can't wait to plow this season xysport


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Hopefully they are right...payup


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm assuming this is the story you mean. http://www.accuweather.com/news-weather-features.asp?#extremes

If it's true, great. I don't put much stock in long range forecasts, as they can't seem to be accurate on the 7-day outlook half the time.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

here ya go....i will believe it when i see it...thats how i roll


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't like the look of that too much. We have had a lot of rain so if it continues it might be right. That would be 3 winters in a row with above normal precipation.:crying:


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

2002-2003 WInter was our a lot of snow in Indianapolis too, however they aren't really showing it on here.


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Lets hope there right i could use a good winter.

Lets all have a moment of silence and pray for the white stuff.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

that would be awesome if that was true and they actually and telling us correct information. although it has been pretty cool in Chicago this year, with would make scene. maybe a blizzard? we will have to wait and see!


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

While I believe the East Coast could get more snow this winter, doesnt mean that it will be above average, keep in mind the East Coast hardly receive any snow last winter which means any bit more snow, like a couple inches more could justify what they are talking about.

Them putting out a Winter Forecast this early...In July has me thinking one thing, i think they are too trigger happy to wait until early to mid fall to wait and see how further parameters for a good winter persist, since they didnt see a good winter last winter, they couldnt wait to post it because obviously, it seems like every winter, they make a prediction of a cold and snowy east coast and warm west coast.

While i believe their are many factors that could change to prevent that map you seefrom happening and totally turn the whole forecast over. I dont think ive ever seen accuwx post a winter forecast this early.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Snow Day;787645 said:


> While I believe the East Coast could get more snow this winter, doesnt mean that it will be above average, keep in mind the East Coast hardly receive any snow last winter which means any bit more snow, like a couple inches more could justify what they are talking about.


Last winter i had 31.1 inches of snow in my town. Im 20 miles sw of nyc. Nyc had 27.3 which is also above there avg. In fact from philly north to boston alll finish above avg....so i dont kno how he can say we had no snow last winter. Last winter was one of the best in a few years here in the sw burb's of nyc. Snowfall has really been down south of philly in baltimore and dc


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

west of Philly has been on the under side of average for what seem like for ever.... at least a few years. only 50 miles west of Philly. just gonna have to wait & see....


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

While it seems that every patterne very winter is not very supportive for my region, Eastern Nebraska. Last winter was a great winter just east and North of our area but we just got barely missed by every storm, was very frustrating. Sometimes in our past El Nino Winters we have been known to receive a couple big whoppers and nothings else.


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

east cost didnt get snow last year my area recieved 55-60"


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.nycmetroweather.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9465 last yr totals


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Well some areas were really generous and some areas got squat.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I hope they are right. I need a really good winter to pay myself back for the '98 I got. 2 storms of 4-6 inches is REALLY good for us. 3 or more would be unreal!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Bastardi might be a good forcaster but he seems really off his rocker. He enjoys long range trends and forcasts and has been pretty good with them but IMO this is way too early to be putting out winter forcasts. Plus he says that according to trends Chicago should have a good winter then later on he says we will be deprived of snow. I just hope for our average, that's all I can ask for or hope for. We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

stroker79;787838 said:


> Bastardi might be a good forcaster but he seems really off his rocker. He enjoys long range trends and forcasts and has been pretty good with them but IMO this is way too early to be putting out winter forcasts. Plus he says that according to trends Chicago should have a good winter then later on he says we will be deprived of snow. I just hope for our average, that's all I can ask for or hope for. We will just have to wait and see.


agree with you doug.....sometimes he gets to excited and sticks to his guns....usually busts storms for the east coast all the time......with that said he is one of the better long term forecasters....he said this year would be a slow hurricane season and a cool summer.....he has been spot on with that......we shall see....alot of weather people said the mid-west would not end up with another snowy winter last October...look what happen? another blockbuster. we shall see if you go for the hat trick.....i say you guys get 40 of snow and avg temps


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey Tim, what do you think for us NE Ohio guys? I know lake effect will always happen, but what about clippers and pan handel hooks?

Thanks Bossman


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bossman 92;787891 said:


> Hey Tim, what do you think for us NE Ohio guys? I know lake effect will always happen, but what about clippers and pan handel hooks?
> 
> Thanks Bossman


bossman its really a crap shoot.....i will have a better idea come the end of august.....yet i do think there will be more clippers this winter...and with a storm track up the east coat you should see more apps runners.....yet more can just be 1-2....as the apps runners have been a thing of the past


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

here is how I see it...the mid-atlantic is going to get hammered and here is why.

My buddy greg is having his first baby in dec.
my buddy bob is having his first baby in feb.
and i am having my first baby in march...

hopefully we will have the college funds taken care of by april!


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

tls thats what i exactley thought, but their are so many factors that could make this winter very different. I do know right now that it will be another WILD and CRAZY winter. Wether is warmer conditions to extreme cold. I do forsee many Big Ice Storms in Southeastern and Eastern United States though.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Snow Day;788092 said:


> tls thats what i exactley thought, but their are so many factors that could make this winter very different. I do know right now that it will be another WILD and CRAZY winter. Wether is warmer conditions to extreme cold. I do forsee many Big Ice Storms in Southeastern and Eastern United States though.


Agree snowday....we sould have a active southern jet stream this winter...which could provide places like south east-tenn valley-mid- atlantic some fun.....1997-1998 was a strong el nino in which i only had 5 inches for the year...while atlanta-north carolina where above avg in snow fall......its still so early...i like how the el-nino stop its crazy warming for now...yet its not done....if you want snow on the east coast you want a west base el nino.......mid-west...i would u want a weak el-nino...that should have you guys atleast a bit above avg for snow...its just a crap shoot right now...to early to tell whats going to go on


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

salopez;788057 said:


> here is how I see it...the mid-atlantic is going to get hammered and here is why.
> 
> My buddy greg is having his first baby in dec.
> my buddy bob is having his first baby in feb.
> ...


Are these guys going to have a long recovery or will the bounce back faster then Women.

Don't you know that this is Women's work.


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

at least Joe has given us something to talk about


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I remember this same looking map and the same thing was said last year. ( Tim had posted this.  ) Last winter was better then the last 3 but not what they said it was going to be. We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Fingers Crossed*

Like Banksy, I'm poised and nearly ready! A few more repairs and some fresh paint and lettering were READY, Bring It On !!!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm saving that map to pull out later this year just to see if we should even listen to these idiot forecasters. Come on man, it's August. We've got four maybe five months till we start seeing any snow. These "professional" predictions should be made in October/November.


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

tls22;788098 said:


> Agree snowday....we sould have a active southern jet stream this winter...which could provide places like south east-tenn valley-mid- atlantic some fun.....1997-1998 was a strong el nino in which i only had 5 inches for the year...while atlanta-north carolina where above avg in snow fall......its still so early...i like how the el-nino stop its crazy warming for now...yet its not done....if you want snow on the east coast you want a west base el nino.......mid-west...i would u want a weak el-nino...that should have you guys atleast a bit above avg for snow...its just a crap shoot right now...to early to tell whats going to go on


that would be awesome!


----------

